# Sprouting!!!



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, about a month ago I promised to do a batch of sprouts and take photos. I did, but work and other things have taken up so much of my time that this is the first chance I've had to sit down and post the results.

So, here we go!

I did 2 types of sprouts here. The first is a mix of peas called Pea Carnival. The second mix was a mixture of broccoli and daikon radish sprouts.



I gave them both a soak in plenty of water. Let them sit overnight, about 12 hours.



After that, that next morning, I put them into their respective vessels, and gave them a good rinse to get rid of any residue.

The radish and broccoli I used the Easy Sprouter.



The Pea Carnival I used a mason jar, and replaced the lid with 2 crossed layers of stainless steel screen door material.



The bottom of the easy sprouter is finely slotted, and using centrifugal force, the water is drained out the bottom.



The mason jar is easier. Just turn upside down.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

After 12 hours, I filled both vessels with enough room temp water to cover the sprouts, and let them drink up for 5 minutes. Then, as before, I drained them, using the rinsing technique described before. It's very important to get as much water out as possible.

12 hours later, (24 hours total), I did the same, and this is how they looked.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Same steps, soak and rinse after 12 hours, and then repeat in another 12 hours.

Day 3:


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Day 4 is the same as day 3. 12 hrs, 12 hrs.



The pea sprouts, at day 4, have sprouted enough for me. With sprouts, I "sample" them a bit after each day, so that I know when they taste best to me. For the peas, this was it. After a thorough rinse, this is how they looked.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

I continued with the broccoli and radish sprouts a couple more days. Here's day 5:



And here was day 6:


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Day 7, final day for the little guys!



From about 1 tablespoon of seeds, I got just about 1 cup of sprouts:



Some people let them go longer, but to me, they start to turn bitter after growing longer than 7 days.

Now, you're going to get stuck with a bunch of hulls from the original seeds. You can eat these, more roughage never hurt, but if you don't like that, a small salad spinner is a great way to get rid of most of the hulls, and water.



That's about as simple as you can get for delicious, very nutritious sprouts!

If you have any questions or comments, I'd be happy to try and answer them.

I copied this technique from the owners of sproutpeople.org. They've got a great Youtube video that shows much better than my pics:






Thanks for reading!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow. those sprouts look actually beautiful. 
Ok so now I am going to give this a try.
Thank you so much for the pictures and information.

Hope you are getting some rest from working. Thumper finally got a weekend off.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks real good - thanks for taking the time to post WWhermit :2thumb:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> Wow. those sprouts look actually beautiful.


I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

THANK YOU! It's so great to see the pics with the step-by-step. Been meaning to do this - your posts give me confidence.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Good idea and sprouts are full of vitamins. thanks for pictures.


----------

